# wiring harness for 96 Altima SE



## ckamp (May 19, 2005)

I looked at a few stores and all the harnesses that are supposedly for a 1996 Altima don't fit the piece coming from the car. I know it is stock, that's not a question. it must be because it is the SE model, possibly, or maybe because the car was bought with a high-end system. I need to know where I could find a wire harness that would adapt, or a good diagram for individually connecting the wires, which i havent found

dono if this is a common problem with 96 altima se's... but its happening to me and its a piss off because i bought an aftermarket head unit with the whole kit and wiring harness, ready to put in my new piece only to realize that the harness isn't good..... by the way the harness should have one 6-pin (two rows of 3-pin) and one biggger 10-pin (2 rows of 5-pin)

please help

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ckamp said:


> I looked at a few stores and all the harnesses that are supposedly for a 1996 Altima don't fit the piece coming from the car. I know it is stock, that's not a question. it must be because it is the SE model, possibly, or maybe because the car was bought with a high-end system. I need to know where I could find a wire harness that would adapt, or a good diagram for individually connecting the wires, which i havent found
> 
> dono if this is a common problem with 96 altima se's... but its happening to me and its a piss off because i bought an aftermarket head unit with the whole kit and wiring harness, ready to put in my new piece only to realize that the harness isn't good..... by the way the harness should have one 6-pin (two rows of 3-pin) and one biggger 10-pin (2 rows of 5-pin)
> 
> ...


try these guys - Scosche Stereo Installation Kits 
they make a harness for just about all of the popular imports. i got mine from them for about 20 bucks iirc.


----------

